
AMD’s Zen goes mainstream with Ryzen 5: 4cores,8threads,from$169 - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/03/amds-zen-goes-mainstream-with-ryzen-5-4-cores-8-threads-from-169/
======
robotbikes
So if they build their 6 core CPUs by disabling a core in each of the 4 core
CPUs, is this something people might be able to reverse engineer to enable the
disabled cores ?

Or would they physically disconnect the core on a hardware level ?

